# echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)



## salahbest (3. März 2013)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen , ob die sicheln auf die bilder fische sind oder irgendwas anders ?
auf jedenfall habt nichts gebissen .#q

danke euch


----------



## MAXIMA (3. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Sieht ganz nach Fisch aus. Auf was haste denn geangel? Muss ja nicht der Ziel Fisch sein.

Gruß Maxima


----------



## salahbest (3. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Also ich habe vertikal auf Zander geangelt und muss sagen was vertikal angeln angeht bin ich Anfänger sonst Zander fange ich normalerweise mehr als genug. 
Habe heute gemerkt die sichern waren immer bei 10 m.


----------



## MAXIMA (3. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

:gnaja, wenn Du dann vertikal am Grund geangelt hast, dann warste  wohl am Fisch vorbei....#c


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Sieht ganz nach nen Schwarm Rotaugen oder vill. auch Barsch aus.
Falls Du auf Grund gefischt hast, ist das eigentlich nicht so verkehrt, da ja der Zander meisst Grundnah ist. Hättest aber ruig auch mal einen Versuch im Mittelwasser wagen können.


----------



## salahbest (4. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Ja denke auch es war weissfisch . Habe in mittleres Wasser auch  versucht leider kein Erfolg. 
Es waren aber auch mehrere boote unterwegs die nach Profi Angler aussahen, aber gefangen hat keiner.  Heisst ja auch angeln und nicht fangen. 
Es war aber schön zusehen dass die fische trotz die kälte nicht direkt am grund waren sondern ab 15 m tiefe im mittlerem Wasser. 
Was sind die grosse lang gezogene sicheln. Die sind trotz lange stehen mit dem Boot an eine stelle nicht bewegt meine nach oben oder nach unten? 
Danke um voraus.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Wenn Du sagst,da du länger an einem Ort standest,sind das größere Fisch,die sich unter deinem Boot kaum bewegen. Wenn dein Boot zu schnell ist, bekommst du ganz kurze Sicheln. Ist dein Boot auf der Stelle, hast du ganz lange Sicheln oder lange Linien. Damit du eine Sichel sehen kannst, muß der Fisch durch deinen Sendekegel.Wenn er nicht komplett durch kommt, bekommst du auch nur Punkte oder halbe Sicheln zu sehen.Es kann auch vorkommen,das du bei Fahrt mit deinem Boot eine längere Linie oder lange Sichel zusehen ist. Dann schwimmt der Fisch in die gleiche Richtung wie du mit deinem Boot fährst.


----------



## Der Pate (4. März 2013)

*AW: echolot bilder auswerten (hilfe)*

Bild Nr. 3 würde ich als Barsch deuten. Rotaugen Marke Futterfisch sind meist große Wolken und keine einzelnen Sicheln.


----------

